# Kel-lite guy



## Kel-Lite 911 (May 30, 2007)

*Hello out there, I collect "cop lites" most any kind that were used on the job. I have lites that are big and small, the big is a 24" 10 Dcell Brinkman and the small are surefire and pelicans. I focus mostly on Kel-lite , B Lite and Smoke cutter. My website is Kel-lite911.com and my email is [email protected] I buy Kel-lites intact or for parts. Russell
*


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 30, 2007)

Welcome to CPF. I've seen your pics, nice little collection you've started. I'm still trying to get mine fully fleshed out, been at it for a few years. I'll buy lights, parts, and ephemera of all types.


----------



## willrx (May 30, 2007)

Welcome. Nice collection. What is the lens size/sizes for the Kel-Lites?


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 30, 2007)

It varies a little, but small heads typically used around 1-3/4", medium 2-1/4", and large 2-5/8."


----------



## Kel-Lite 911 (May 31, 2007)

Hello in Mass, Question on a local event in Mass....Brimfield Antique show in September? I am thinking of doing the show and look for lites...what do you think? russell


----------



## SMcGill (May 31, 2007)

I have a few Kel-Lites up on ebay right now, along with a Tru-Grit. I posted in the auction notification section. I don't know much about them, but I am impressed with their quality. The Tru-Grit is really a handful at 22+ inches, and looks like it can be broken down into a smaller 2 cell light.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 31, 2007)

Tru-Grit was an early competitor to Kel-Lite. I belive most of them were sold in the early '70s. Each knurled section should unscrew from the rest, making the light infinitely variable in length. A lanyard ring can also be unscrewed from the inside of the tailcap and remounted onto the outside.


----------



## SMcGill (May 31, 2007)

Thanks ABTOMAT, I just checked out the flashlight, and it does unscrew into 7 sections at the end of each knurled section. Credit given to you in my auction. I'm half tempted to bid on my own auction, now, that is a really cool light


----------



## LarryC (Jun 1, 2007)

Nooo don't.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 1, 2007)

LarryC said:


> Nooo don't.



Yeah, why bid on what you JUST KNOW you really don't want? Out with the old, in the with new! You know....


----------



## neyman (Sep 22, 2009)

New member desperatley seeks replacement reflector for 5D Kel-lite. Or, ven a contact for someone who refurbishes these reflectors.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd also be interested in information on restoring reflectors.


----------

